# What do you notice first about the opposite sex?



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

It depends. If she's facing me I notice her face first. If she has her back to me, then I definitely stare at her butt.


----------



## social-misfit (Sep 17, 2004)

:um i am a butt man :kma :kma


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

Usually face/hair. :love

I chose hair because it was the lonely one.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Either face or hair.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Uh, I notice his eyes or hair first.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 8, 2004)

face


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

Face. Eyes and smile mostly


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Hair. I love good hair.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

the face


----------



## Pillar (Aug 16, 2004)

Face.


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## warnerbro1 (Jul 27, 2004)

The full meal deal.


----------



## Luscious Luke (Nov 12, 2003)

I think I notice arms first. I've got a thing for nice, toned arms. I guess that's why I like sleeveless shirts on women so much. Wierd huh? :stu


----------



## grooveOnthis (Nov 11, 2003)

face: Eyes, lips
hair: length, and darkness, I love guys with dark hair rarrrrrr :b


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Face


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Face and then the butt! opcorn :b


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Face


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

face 8)


----------



## Frankie Mac (Aug 29, 2004)

I first notice the hair and facial hair.


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

face


----------



## Ms Deer (May 30, 2004)

Is he breathing???? :teeth 

(I'm sorry. I couldn't resist.) :fall


----------



## naturalgeek (Aug 12, 2004)

Feet? Like what do you mean? If they are little dainty feet, big feet, pedicured?


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_hair then face...

i like long hair, facial hair and i usually notice a person's smile first, then eyes._


----------



## Ms Deer (May 30, 2004)

Cement said:


> Haha. Well you know, a few threads back, someone said that doing it with corpses was illegal in some state, so... better makes sure he's alive, yup. :lol


 :lol Ahhh, Cement. That was an "age related" joke (due to my advanced age). Mostly my interest in people is getting to know them, not doing it. 
(By "doing it", I assume you mean screwing.)


----------



## Ms Deer (May 30, 2004)

Cement said:


> Of course, of course, i was just kidding. You have to pardon my idiocy and terrible sense of humor  .


'Sokay. No offense taken. I was just "messing with ya." 

Getting back to your original poll question, I think.........

.......his eyes.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Crap i picked M-waist/butt hahahahahaha.

Come get me boys


----------



## opacity (Sep 26, 2004)

I like long, slender legs, then I guess I'd look at the face, and then the other stuff.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

her hair


----------



## DirkDiggler (Nov 9, 2004)

None of the above.
I love beautiful eyes.
You can also tell so much about a person from their eyes.

:shock


----------



## cj (Jan 25, 2004)

lol mis deer 

i notice the eyes first - i am a sucker for blue ones.


----------



## Khyle785 (Nov 5, 2004)

I normally check out guys' hair first


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I don't look at them long enough to notice...I never really look at people; I always look down, or away. :afr


----------



## R34 (Nov 22, 2003)

I usually first look at the face.


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

I chose legs because it's usually the height of the guy that grabs my attention. It's like a radar, if they're taller than me I look up, check out the hair, check out the eyes, agree with the smile, peek at the package and it's all good from there. Face don't matter to me as long as he got the rest of it AND a personality to go with it.


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

THe smile.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Normally, the hair or face is the first thing I notice (if she's facing me...the butt is probably the first if she isn't) on a girl, but sometimes a girl with a nice rack will walk by and I'll see her out of the corner of my eye and do a double take.


----------



## ninjamonkey (Jun 24, 2005)

monkey luv women, would say F option number 3, but i usually notice the face first


----------



## niceguy (Jun 29, 2005)

face


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Face


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Face. But also height (especially if they are much taller or shorter than me) and hands.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Actually, it does depend on where he's facing me, if its the front then, it varies from hair, to face to chest, if its the back..then the back of his head or his back..


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Forearms....I Love tank tops on a man in summer..........Hair, dark, facial hair, well trimmed beard...Height...Walk............

Well, better not write THAT here;-))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm a sucker for sexy eyes.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Face and hair


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I thought about this and I think the answer is....nothing. I just see everyone the same, no matter what sex they think they are.


----------



## PeekABoo (Oct 23, 2004)

If he's facing me, I notice the smile and the eyes first... if he's not... it's the shoulders (if they're broad) and the hips (if they're narrow).


----------



## amtoreo (Jul 1, 2005)

I like nice dark hair and an Italian, Greek, hispanic, sometimes Arabian complexion.


----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't ever really look at men all that much , but if I do its becasue I looked up and got stuck being in eye contact with them (awkward) and then if they have a cute face , Im like " hey they have a cute face "


----------



## Ernest (Jul 13, 2005)

I notice a woman's eyes first. I think you can tell a lot by a person's eyes. When I first meet a woman I really don't think much about her other features, just her eyes.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Thought I'd resurrect this thread!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

On second thoughts ...it seems to be what a man would notice!! :con -I'm making my own!! :lol


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I will often find myself talking to a pair of breasts.


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

Bottoms.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

RubyTuesday said:


> On second thoughts ...it seems to be what a man would notice!! :con -I'm making my own!! :lol


ohhhh so thats where that other one came from haha. i went with hair.

i like to read old threads to see who hasnt been on this forum. so many SASers go away. whatever happend to shylight. i had a little internet crush on her


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

nubly said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > On second thoughts ...it seems to be what a man would notice!! :con -I'm making my own!! :lol
> ...


Yeah. people come-and-go! A little sad, I guess. But then, life's like that too, I suppose! :yes :stu


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

refined_rascal said:


> I will often find myself talking to a pair of breasts.


if they ever talk back then its time to get worried


----------



## registan (Jun 24, 2008)

face


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

nubly said:


> refined_rascal said:
> 
> 
> > I will often find myself talking to a pair of breasts.
> ...


It's been so long, I can't remember if they do or not.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

They actually do talk, but only when men aren't around. I'm sure you're familiar with the old saying "three heads are better than one." Well, one head and two breasts are even better. My boobs are single handedly... err, nipply, responsible for most of the ideas I've ever had.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

^ I have so much to learn.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

shoulders and arms


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

wow. incredibly old thread.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Nae said:


> wow. incredibly old thread.


...Just call me Jesus


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

face then butt. 

girl with no butt = turn off


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

Face, definitely.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chest usually, I'm a sucker for a nice smile though.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

I have to say face.... but the rest are nice also.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Anything with muscles....well not anything. 
But it defo helps.
I also have a thing for funny and shy guys.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hair. But what i like is just girls that look respectable.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

hair. hairstyle can bring out a woman's beauty so well


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

hair on a guys. then face.


----------

